# Toro 1232 blower



## BPDiver (Sep 7, 2020)

After reading on here about Toro being one of the better units out there and being able to look at one 
I bought it have a smaller driveway at my house but a large long driveway at my shop so I went with
this unit, going to put on a different set of skids and hope it doesn’t snow
Bruce


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to sbf
wish you luck with the toy 
toro has a great set of cast iron skids for the bigger machines that wear like what they are made from


----------



## BPDiver (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info will check it out. It’s a big machine but moves easy like the power steering function. Will give a full report if we get snow


----------

